# Ollie 360's



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

hey I was wondering how to do a 360 just by olliing off flat ground. I can't get the amount of rotation needed to get it around no matter how hard I try, so I'm hoping there is a way to get the extra spin I need to do it. Thanks in advance


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

rotate your arms further then twist your hips in relation to your arms


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Need a lot of prewind and PERFECT timing releasing your snap when you ollie. My friend does them with barely any pop and tons of winding but I think it looks kind of weak that way. However, it is a way that works. I can do these only off the toes frontside and usually really only make it a bit past 270. Don't be discouraged, it just takes lots of practice syncing up the snap with the ollie.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

just wind up and let it rip. try to find a little drop to practice so you get the timing down. next think you know you will be doing them up hill


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

frontside or backside 3? 
front side, probably just bigger wind up, pull board into body, the smaller u make urself the faster you spin...

backside.. i always find it really awkward to do any backside rotation off an ollie.. i usually pop off my toe edge for backside rotations. again when ur in the air, pull board into ur body and spin....


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a hard time getting close to 360. The best I can pull off is 270 and even at that I land sketchy. I'd recommend just practicing over and over on the carpet until you get close at doing it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

skycdo said:


> I have a hard time getting close to 360. The best I can pull off is 270 and even at that I land sketchy. I'd recommend just practicing over and over on the carpet until you get close at doing it.


just stand away from walls! i embarrassingly took a massive chunk out of the corner of the wall trying out my new board inside


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

jyuen said:


> frontside or backside 3?
> front side, probably just bigger wind up, pull board into body, the smaller u make urself the faster you spin...
> 
> backside.. i always find it really awkward to do any backside rotation off an ollie.. i usually pop off my toe edge for backside rotations. again when ur in the air, pull board into ur body and spin....


Your statement about the awkwardness of ollies bring me to another question... do you prefer popping off an edge or ollieing for all "butter" spins?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

ABagofButter said:


> Your statement about the awkwardness of ollies bring me to another question... do you prefer popping off an edge or ollieing for all "butter" spins?


i like to pop off my toe edge for backside "butter" spins but ollie of heals or flat footed for frontside "butter" spins


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am a beginner also looking to do this same trick. I can only get the board around about a little over 270. But I have found that I can scrub it around doing this as a front side 3 for a regular rider. I pop off toes and land on toes. This landing keeps the heel edge off the snow. I hope we get this trick down. The video on snowboarding addiction makes the look so easy. It is not.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

well thanks, yesterday I was able to get around to somewhere around 350, and thats good enough for me :thumbsup:


----------

